# Hinterradnabe "Lagerschaden"



## uni922vega (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs

also..hatte meine Nabe vom Hinterrad auseinandergenommen und geputzt und neu gefettet.
Da in meiner Kack Nabe "loose Balls" drin sind, hab ich einige verloren 

Gibts irgendwo Kugellager zu kaufen die evtl nen Käfig drumherum haben oder sowas? Oder bekommt man irgendwo die Kugeln her?

Lg


----------



## paduleAlbstadt (7. Februar 2010)

moin, 
die kugeln bekommst in jedem radladen , ham die normal in allen gängigen größen auf lager um n paar cent das stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (8. Februar 2010)

Eben .. einfach mal nett fragen, und für nen bissel Kleingeld stellt man Dir die Lager dann auch direkt gut und sicher ein.


----------



## paule12 (26. März 2010)

Abmessungen nehmen und unter http://www.kugellager-express.de die richtigen Kugellager finden!


----------

